# Winter time snapper fishing



## Travis Gill

Good trip from the other day


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney

mashed em, awesome. goes to show plenty of snapper !


----------



## JHOGUE

1 day trip, little over 3,000 pounds.. Same amount of fish on the next trip. There is no shortage of red snapper. Absolutely no shortage.


----------



## GROUPAGROUPAGROUPA

definitly no shortage of snappers out there. and hell ya we mashed um. and we will be [email protected]&kiN up again on the next trip.


----------



## JoeZ

> *GROUPAGROUPAGROUPA (1/22/2010)*definitly no shortage of snappers out there. and hell ya we mashed um. and we will be [email protected]&kiN up again on the next trip.




That's what Big Ron does, mashes.



Nice job guys.


----------



## GROUPAGROUPAGROUPA

thats why they call him Big Daddy.


----------



## JoeZ

How long did it take? Didn't you guys pile up 3,000 pounds in like 5 hours last season?


----------



## amarcafina

> *JHOGUE (1/20/2010)*1 day trip, little over 3,000 pounds.. Same amount of fish on the next trip. There is no shortage of red snapper. Absolutely no shortage.


THERE WILL BE if they keep this shit up !!! Yeah the rest of us can keep 2 each trip. this make's me sick !!!!!


----------



## donedealin

:reallycrying. Nice job guys.

Not only do I support commercial snapper fishing ,but IDO commercial snapper fish!


----------



## GROUPAGROUPAGROUPA

that trip was about 30 hours dock to dock after off loading, but last year we wacked them pretty good and was off loaded and boat cleaned up and on the way to the house in about 16 hours with 3500. we mashed um. hahaha, yeah Big Ron style. i love it


----------



## GROUPAGROUPAGROUPA

just think in june you can go get a couple of um, in the mean time will be puttin the D on um. hahaha. dont worry will leave a couple out there for ya. hahahaha


----------



## GROUPAGROUPAGROUPA

we gonna get um before all the greedy people get um. hahhaha


----------



## JoeZ

> *amarcafina (1/23/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *JHOGUE (1/20/2010)*1 day trip, little over 3,000 pounds.. Same amount of fish on the next trip. There is no shortage of red snapper. Absolutely no shortage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THERE WILL BE if they keep this shit up !!! Yeah the rest of us can keep 2 each trip. this make's me sick !!!!!
Click to expand...



It's not the commercial sectors fault that NMFS is screwing us.



If anything, Big Ron and his boys can help us prove there's no shortage. 



I've talked to Ronnie about the spots he fishes. They're not secret, they're not terribly hard to get to but they are LOADED with snapper.



Keep up the good work guys.


----------



## GROUPAGROUPAGROUPA

amarcafina. i threw a couple back that got your name on um. they were twins. amagine that. they ought to be 16 inches by june


----------



## GROUPAGROUPAGROUPA

you tell um JoeZ were just going out and makin a livin but also were showin every one that there are plenty of snappers out there. ya we get 3000 a trip but Big Ron will tell ya this shit and hard to do . them mutha f8*&ers are every where. were gonna go get some beeliners on this next trip. i'd hate to be a snapper on monday. cause some shits gonna die!


----------



## choppedliver

> *GROUPAGROUPAGROUPA (1/23/2010)*you tell um JoeZ were just going out and makin a livin but also were showin every one that there are plenty of snappers out there. ya we get 3000 a trip but Big Ron will tell ya this shit and hard to do . them mutha f8*&ers are every where. were gonna go get some beeliners on this next trip. i'd hate to be a snapper on monday. cause some shits gonna die!


Congrats on the great catch. You are also rubbing all the recreational anglers' collective noses in it with yourtaunting comments like "just think in June you can go get a couple" "we threw a couple back with your name on it"

You are "just trying to make a living". To do what, feed your family? I'd love to go catch my measily two fish, and feed my family too, but I can't, at least not snapper ( which are everywhere and thus much easier to catch ). I gotta go buy them from Joe Pattis so Groupa can feed HIS family.

This is a sore spot with me and many others. I know it's not your fault the laws are f'd up. But you don't have to come on here and rub peoples noses in the fact you can bring home 1.5 TONS while we can't bring back 1 pound.


----------



## GROUPAGROUPAGROUPA

:reallycrying


----------



## Evensplit

You guys the ones leavin tackle all over the Oriskany?


----------



## GROUPAGROUPAGROUPA

have not been to the big O yet, but will get to them shortly. we got this under control. will leave a couple for june. there are plenty


----------



## Evensplit

There's no need for you to be talking trash here. You've got a job to do to make a living, so does everyone else. Just remember, Karma is a ruthless bitch.


----------



## choppedliver

> *GROUPAGROUPAGROUPA (1/23/2010)*:reallycrying


Exactly what I was talking about. Show your true colors


----------



## choppedliver

> *GROUPAGROUPAGROUPA (1/23/2010)*have not been to the big O yet, but will get to them shortly. we got this under control. will leave a couple for june. there are plenty


How nice of you.


----------



## Dusky2928

<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">Maybe if you greedy jackasses keep it up we wont have to worry about limits anymore. The new law will be "if you can find it, you can keep it". The ocean is not a limitlessbounty for you to plunder, keep it up though, ruin it for everyone.</DIV>


----------



## JoeZ

A commercial boat has set limits and they fish to the limit.



When snapper were 8 a person, did you NEED to take home 8 snapper? No. But you did and so did the other 3-5 guys on the boat with you.



How's that different?


----------



## choppedliver

Personally dont have any problem with a commercial boat fishing their limits. Like I said previously congrats on the great haul.

I have a problem with (1)NMFS and their laws that seem driven by flawed data and (2)big money from commercial interests that influence the politicians

I have a problem with(3)jerk forum members whocome on here and purposely stir shit by rubbing people's noses in it that their is plenty of fish and they can keep 1.5 tons and we can't even keep a single fish, due to number (1) and (2) above.


----------



## Evensplit

Honest Questions- Idon't know the answers

How many commercial guys were members of the RFRA? 

How many contributed to get the Oriskany or other public sites sunk here?

How many commercial guys fish private stuff that they have put down?

How many are contributing time or money to get more reefs put down?


----------



## captjimV.A.S

The fish in the sea and the game of the land belong to NO ONE. SO IT SHALL BE FOR THE REST OF MY DAYS I WILL TAKE FROM THE BOUNTY OF THIS EARTH WHAT IS MY GOD GIVEN RIGHT TO!!AND BE A GOOD SHEPERD OVERTHE LAND AND SEA AND TAKE NOT MORE THAN I NEED TO,TO ENSURE THAT THERE WILL BE ENOUGH FOR THOSE WHO WILL COME AFTER ME.THOSE WHO WISH TO KEEP ME FROMTHIS PATH WILL HAVE TO BE UP MY ASS EVERY TIME MY BOAT RETURNES TO THE DOCK ..........


----------



## JoeZ

> *Evensplit (1/23/2010)*Honest Questions- Idon't know the answers
> 
> 
> 
> How many commercial guys were members of the RFRA? *A few were. Pauls dad for sure.*
> 
> 
> 
> How many contributed to get the Oriskany or other public sites sunk here? *Mmmm, probably not many.*
> 
> 
> 
> How many commercial guys fish private stuff that they have put down? *A good many but in order mostly natural stuff, then their private then public numbers.*
> 
> 
> 
> How many are contributing time or money to get more reefs put down? *Er, less than 1?*


----------



## Buzzbait

Anyone know the commercial regulations? When is "their" season and what are the take limits?


----------



## Ron19

Congrats on, uh, doin' your job?? You gotta do what you gotta do to feed your family. No problem with that. But why do you feel the need to come on here and flaunt it, and rub it in the noses of the rest of us....4 word for ya, karma is a bitch.


----------



## JoeZ

> *Buzzbait (1/23/2010)*Anyone know the commercial regulations? When is "their" season and what are the take limits?




They (NMFS) elimanted the "season" for commercials a few years back because derby-style fishing (only the first 10 days were open) were dangerous and boats would go "get" no matter the weather or risk to life.



Limits now are IFQs (individual fishing quotas) that are based on past catch records. Each boat gets what it can/could prove it's usually caught. They're not getting any more or less than ever before for the most part (except total TAC went do so their % was cut).



As for the commercial guy on here that's "rubbing it in our faces," he didn't even start the thread. The captain's kid'd friend did, blame him if you want. Not the deck's fault.


----------



## devildog83

Nice bunch of pics! Congrats!


----------



## FISHUNT7

Lets take things into perspective. 

There used to be two types of commercial permits for snapper. A 200#/day permitand a 2,000#/day permit. They were allowed to fish the first 10 days of every month for a total of 120 days allowed. If the guy with the smaller permit fished every day he was allowed 24,000 lbs a year. There were about 850 of these permits for a total of 20.4 millionlbs/year. If the guy with the larger permit fished every day he was allowed 240,000 lbs a year. There were 25 of these permits for a total of 6 millionlbs/year. The commercial guys used to be able to catch 26.4 millionlbs per year. 

It all changed a couple of years ago for the commercial guys like it did for us. They got a quota that was determined by historical catch.Last years Total Allowable Catch (TAC) was 5 million lbs. The commercial guys get 51% of that for a total of 2.55 million lbs. That is only 10% of what they used to be able to catch. According to recent data, the 25 "large permit" boats caught 50% of the commercial limit. These 25 get 1.275 million lbs/year or less than 20% of what they used to catch. The small permit guys are allowed the other 1.275 million lbs.I think there are456 of those permits still activefor a yearly total of about 3,000 lbs each. That is a little over 10% of what there previous limit. Therecreational fishermans limit was decreased from 10 fishto 2 fish, or 20% of what it used to be.

They have restricted the commercial guy about the same as us. What I don't like isthe fact that the commercial guys get to rape the public numbers before they start fishing there own stuff. It will probably beJune 15 before a line is ever dropped on any of their private stuff, IF they have any private reefs. The 4 commercial guys I know do not have any private reefs. They fish the public reefs just like us,but they fish thenear shorereefs first.


----------



## Travis Gill

The fish in the pics came from way down the line not close public stuff.I cant speakfor all commercial guys but not everyone fishes close public stuff. This captain has more numbers than anyone I know


----------



## Kim

Some commercial guy do fish the public spots 12 miles out of Destin. Why because it's close (fuel cost) and there are plenty of Red Snapper and the turn around time is short.


----------



## Jive Turkey

Wow, you are making a living..........I can drop some cash and hang a snapper permit on my vessel and call it making a living also. It's total numb nuts like you that like to stir the pot. 



Granted We cant go out and catch snapper but we have to buy snapper from the markets caught by morons like this. 



I would be careful how much pot stirring you do because chances are you have a Federal passenger permit for hire also and everyone I know doesn't like doing business with ass holes no matter how much fish you put them on.


----------



## GROUPAGROUPAGROUPA

smooth criminal. you dont know what the fuck your talkin about and i,d like to see you go get this permit your talkin about. good luck! we will go get our 3500 lbs while you wait to go get your 2 fish in june


----------



## Voodoo Lounge

> *GROUPAGROUPAGROUPA (1/24/2010)*smooth criminal. you dont know what the fuck your talkin about and i,d like to see you go get this permit your talkin about. good luck! we will go get our 3500 lbs while you wait to go get your 2 fish in june


WOW!! We all know Hog Wild catches fish, didnt know the quality of the crew!! It's all coming together now!!


----------



## fluff

Ronnie is a class act as those of us who have fished with him and those of us he has helped through he years know. i don't know who is representing him but i doubt he approves .out of respect for what he does and what he has accomplished i think it is time the moderators shut this down .


----------



## Chet88

> *GROUPAGROUPAGROUPA (1/24/2010)*smooth criminal. you dont know what the fuck your talkin about and i,d like to see you go get this permit your talkin about. good luck! we will go get our 3500 lbs while you wait to go get your 2 fish in june




You are nothing but a little deck hand. Clean the fish and make your $8 and hour. Why come on here and try to stir up shit?What a *******. :Flipbird


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

> *Voodoo Lounge (1/24/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *GROUPAGROUPAGROUPA (1/24/2010)*smooth criminal. you dont know what the fuck your talkin about and i,d like to see you go get this permit your talkin about. good luck! we will go get our 3500 lbs while you wait to go get your 2 fish in june
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!! We all know Hog Wild catches fish, didnt know the quality of the crew!! It's all coming together now!!
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## choppedliver

> *GROUPAGROUPAGROUPA (1/24/2010)*smooth criminal. you dont know what the fuck your talkin about and i,d like to see you go get this permit your talkin about. good luck! we will go get our 3500 lbs while you wait to go get your 2 fish in june




Groupa, you act like you are about 10 years old. I hope one day Karma catches up. You are nothing but a shit stirring keyboard cowboy. 



Someone should call the captain and tell him to check out what his punk ass little deck hand likes to do in his spare time.

:looser


----------



## Fiver

The captain of that vessel is just doing his job, but who a man employs says something about a man. i can guarantee you that I won't ever recommend hog wild again after reading this thread.

GroupaGroupaGroupa, I'd say you will be lucky to have a job if your boss finds out what kind of marketing you are doing for him there buddy.


----------



## sniper

very childish! groupagroupagroupa. You act like it is your boat and you have some great privalage to be able to bring in all the snapper you want while the rest of the fishermen have to throw back their catch. The way I see it is, you work on the boat. Prob. don't get paid much ($7-$8) an hour. You get back to the dock when done fishing and go home smelling like bait everyday with a cool $100 in your pocket for busting your ass. Yes I consider that earning a living. But consider this. 

You come on here running your mouth to people making your boat look bad. Your boss finds out and cans you. Where are you then? Waiting till June to catch your 2 a day limit? I doubt it cause the money you made while fishing is not enough to put away for a boat or fuel and you pissed everyone on here off so nobody will give you a ride. So who is gonna be crying a river then? 

So go cut your bait and talk your smack. I'llwave when I see you standing on the dock wishing you could go catch 2 fish. 

I don't ever buy snapper anyway. I would take1 grouper over 50 snapper. 

Even tho that boat is loaded down, you still can't drop a hook for the grouper without hooking some snapper.


----------



## choppedliver

Someone know Hog Wild captain email addresss? Send him this link


----------



## Downtime2

Here ya' go.. Have fun!

*[email protected]*

phone 850-934-1743


----------



## BJW

When I see catches like the photos at the beginning of this thread and the video on the thread currently in the General Discussion section I always have to ask: Are red snapper really endangered?

If "yes" the commercial harvest must end.

If "no" the recreational angler needs to be able to keep more than 2 fish.

A two fish rec. limit and allowing the massive slaughter by commercial fishermen just doesn't make sense. Either the red snapper is endangered or it is not. 

My personal opinion is to make red snapper a game fish and let more people enjoy the national resource.


----------



## sniper

> *BJW (1/25/2010)*When I see catches like the photos at the beginning of this thread and the video on the thread currently in the General Discussion section I always have to ask: Are red snapper really endangered?
> 
> 
> 
> If "yes" the commercial harvest must end.
> 
> 
> 
> If "no" the recreational angler needs to be able to keep more than 2 fish.
> 
> 
> 
> A two fish rec. limit and allowing the massive slaughter by commercial fishermen just doesn't make sense. Either the red snapper is endangered or it is not.
> 
> 
> 
> My personal opinion is to make red snapper a game fish and let more people enjoy the national resource.




it's all about who has the money


----------



## GROUPAGROUPAGROUPA

i just wanted to come on here and apologize for my actions on this forum and all my dumb comments. i wasnt in my right mind when i was writing all those dumb comments. none of these comments have anything to do with captain ronnie or his boat. he is a class A guy and probablywouldnt agree with how i was talking. anyways i cant go back and erase anything i said but l would like to apologize to everyone on here. And all the comments people gave me really opened my eyes and yes all this was very childish, and it sucks that it took this for me to realize i can be a jackass after a bunch of frosties. truley sorry, im gonna go for now so i can gets some rest before we go mash um again tommorrow!


----------



## choppedliver

> *GROUPAGROUPAGROUPA (1/25/2010)*i just wanted to come on here and apologize for my actions on this forum and all my dumb comments. i wasnt in my right mind when i was writing all those dumb comments. none of these comments have anything to do with captain ronnie or his boat. he is a class A guy and probablywouldnt agree with how i was talking. anyways i cant go back and erase anything i said but l would like to apologize to everyone on here. And all the comments people gave me really opened my eyes and yes all this was very childish, and it sucks that it took this for me to realize i can be a jackass after a bunch of frosties. truley sorry, im gonna go for now so i can gets some rest before we go mash um again tommorrow!




Looking back through your message history, apparently you weren't in your "right mind" about a lot of comments you have made. Somehow I get the feeling you "got your ass chewed" and came on here to apologize not out of any genuine sense of remorse, but out of looking out for your own ass/job. Funny how that works.



Regardless, I guess it's a start. Time will tell I guess whether you really mean it.


----------



## GROUPAGROUPAGROUPA

No,I didnt come on here because i got my ass chewed, or worried about a job. i came on here to apologize because of a couple of my comments. i just was lookin through all the comments and i just agreed with alot of you guys and thought some of the stuff i said was cocky and childish. i guess im just tryin to say that i was sorry just cause i felt wrong. thats all


----------



## silvershore

*I know Hog Wild's crew very well Great Guys, Very Hardworking, and Honest. I think things got a little out of hand on some posts from allsides of the conversation, and i also think Groupa is sincere in apologizing. So Cowgirls don't Cry! Quit Bitching and go Fishing!!!*


----------



## ryanbr

Yea, Hog Wild has a great rep and its sad to see fishermangoing ateach other because of the lack of respect of a few. We're all in this together, or at least weshould be.We all love to fish but it sounds like you(and many other fisherman I know) need to look that beer can in the mirror and learn to love the water w/o it. For your sake and ours. We all know guys who can't fish unless they've exercised their God-given right to throw back a beer or twelve everytime they hit the water.

Chris


----------



## inshorecatch

My problem would be withGROUPAGROUPAGROUPA potty mouth. My 12 year old son loves to read these post. he cant wait to get out and catch some snapper.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

> *Fiver (1/25/2010)*The captain of that vessel is just doing his job, but who a man employs says something about a man. i can guarantee you that I won't ever recommend hog wild again after reading this thread.
> 
> GroupaGroupaGroupa, I'd say you will be lucky to have a job if your boss finds out what kind of marketing you are doing for him there buddy.


----------



## old school

WHY can you keep RS and the rec fisherman can't? May you and the stupid ,crooked politicians that allow this all go to hell. The fish belong to all of us, not 20% to the rec fisherman, and the 80% to a few commercial fisherman. Get of our web site!

Bill


----------



## Mattatoar

Personally, I thought this was primarily a recreational fisher-person website... I don't care to see a commercial boat loaded with 1.5 tons of snapper that are out of season for the rest of us. Frankly, I don't see any well intended point of posting this here. I have my own opinion about the situation with snapper limits between commercial and recreational... I'll keep it to myself and I don't care to get into a long debate over it as it is pointless to debate with anyone other than the NMFS and the Gulf Council morons.


----------



## brailediver

Rest assured that this thread & GroupaGroupaGroupa's comments have been spread far & wide to all persons in high places. Now they can know why there is such a huge chasm between recs & comms.


----------



## JoeyWelch

ya'll should not let groupa get you so upset. it's obvious that he has cocksucka syndrome. probally trying to make up for some other area of his life where something is missing. spit it out groupa bofore you ckoke to death.


----------



## GROUPAGROUPAGROUPA

> *jlw1972 (3/3/2010)*ya'll should not let groupa get you so upset. it's obvious that he has cocksucka syndrome. probally trying to make up for some other area of his life where something is missing. spit it out groupa bofore you ckoke to death.


This is all water under the bridge bro. I apologized for offending anyone and now you come on here talking smack about a thread from a month ago. And im the one with something missing in my life?


----------



## Floppy

> *GROUPAGROUPAGROUPA (1/23/2010)*you tell um JoeZ were just going out and makin a livin but also were showin every one that there are plenty of snappers out there. ya we get 3000 a trip but Big Ron will tell ya this shit and hard to do . them mutha f8*&ers are every where. were gonna go get some beeliners on this next trip. i'd hate to be a snapper on monday. cause some shits gonna die!


First, your grammer is awful. Secondly, your language, completely unnecessary, and lastly, your exuberant details of how you 'mashed 'em' shows clearly your ignorance. It wouldn't hurt my feelings if your IP was tagged and completely removed from this forum as you offer absolutely nothing credible to report other than to show your inept ignorance and gawdy 'hawking' of your mashing. 

Curious, do you have all your teeth?


----------

